# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến >  Bán đảo ornington Peninsula, sân chơi mùa hè của Melbourne - du lịch Úc

## hantt.163

Cuộc sống thực sự là một làn gió trên bán đảo Mornington, một thiên  đường mùa hè rải rác với những ngôi làng bên bờ biển, vườn nho, bãi  biển, công viên quốc gia, phòng trưng bày, sân golf, spa và nhà hàng.  Cung cấp lãng mạn, thư giãn, niềm đam mê và cuộc phiêu lưu, đây được xem  là lý do tại sao Melbournians là nơi yêu thích nhất cho cuối tuần.  Mornington, nơi du thuyền trong bến cảng, và đi dạo dọc theo những bãi  biển yên tĩnh của Mount Martha, Safety Beach và Dromana. Ngoài ra,  Mornington có những bãi biển đầy màu sắc cùng cá heo và các quán cà phê  quốc tế của Portsea.



 Bạn có thể lặn với cá, rồng biển, san hô mềm. Địa điểm lông hải cẩu,  cá heo và gannets trên một hành trình động vật hoang dã từ Sorrento.  Tháng mười một-tháng ba là mùa cá, và bạn có thể câu cá từ cầu tàu dọc  theo vịnh, bãi biển hoang dã hoặc trên một điều lệ vào eo biển Bass.  Lướt bãi biển trở lại Sorrento và Portsea hoặc tại Rye, Point Leo hoặc  Gunnamatta Bãi biển.
 Khi tới đây bạn sẽ được thấy một khu vực nhà máy rượu rất đẹp và hiện  đại, với 170 vườn nho và 50 cửa hầm cụm xung quanh Red Hill, Merricks,  Balnarring, Moorooduc, Shoreham và Ridge chính. Lấy mẫu các dấu hiệu  phân biệt loại rượu Pinot Noir và Chardonnay và thăm microbrewery. Mua  rau từ các quầy hàng bên lề đường hoặc chọn dâu tây, quả mọng và quả anh  đào từ vườn cây ăn trái giữa tháng mười một và tháng tư. Đi dạo quanh  những rừng ô liu với biển hay dã ngoại ở một trong nhiều khu vườn công  cộng và tư nhân. Có thế kỷ vườn hoa hồng, điêu khắc mê cung hàng rào và  những bãi cỏ cắt tỉa cẩn thận của nhà di sản để thư giãn bên cạnh.



 Và vào cuối tháng 12 tại đây còn diễn ra một cuộc đua thuyền Hobart  đầy thú vị và hấp dẫn. Cùng tháng đó, diễn ra sự kiện kỷ niệm âm nhạc  tại Liên hoan Jazz Briars Park ở Mount Martha, các Red Hill Country  Music Festival, Liên hoan nhạc Jazz Coolart trong Somers. Bạn còn có cơ  hội thưởng thức các sản phẩm tươi sống phong phú của bán đảo tại Lễ Hội  Dâu Dromana và Frankston Festival biển vào tháng Giêng và Mornington  Peninsula Pinot Noir Celebration trong tháng Hai.
(unitededu)
Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Úc (Sydney - Canberra - Melbourne) - Hà Nội (7 ngày 6 đêm)- Giá 53.242.000 VNĐ/Khách*  - *Ha Noi - Uc (Sydney - Canberra - Melbourne) - Ha Noi (7 ngay 6 dem) - Gia 53.242.000 VND/Khach*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Úc* - *tour du lich Uc*

Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về *du lịch Úc* - *du lich Uc*

----------


## littlegirl

vườn nho sai quá  :Big Grin:

----------


## hcpro

Vậy thì đi đi, vừa đi vừa được thưởng thức, còn gì bằng

----------

